# Numa Numa song



## Abstraction (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm sure many of you have seen the "Numa Numa" kid. Well, after seeing it a couple times, I decided that I liked the song so much I downloaded it. I have a couple of questions about it and thought I would ask this hip, savvy, multi-cultural group of people. First, does anyone know what this song is about? Second, is anyone familiar with other songs by this group? Thanks!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 8, 2005)

Guess I'm not hip and savvy.  I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 8, 2005)

You can find the English lyrics to "Dragostea Din Tei" at http://www.catteacorner.com/dragosteadintei.htm
After reading them, your guess is as good as mine as to what it is about.

If you want to find the flash video in question you can search for "Dragostea Din Tei" at Ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 9, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Guess I'm not hip and savvy.  I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.




Neither do I.


----------



## Abstraction (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.funpic.hu/swf/numanuma.html

The funny thing is, *I* originally heard about this guy here, on ENWorld's off topic forum!


----------



## talinthas (Mar 10, 2005)

dragostea din tea is a romanian pop song sung by the group O-Zone.  It was also covered by an italian pop group, when their producers stole the track from the romanians.  Both versions ranked pretty high over summer and fall in european dance charts.

It's basically a song about a dude calling a girl on her cell phone.

Very catchy =)


----------



## reveal (Mar 10, 2005)

Abstraction said:
			
		

> http://www.funpic.hu/swf/numanuma.html
> 
> The funny thing is, *I* originally heard about this guy here, on ENWorld's off topic forum!




We only know him as "that lip-syncing kid."


----------



## Felix (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the eyebrow-twitch bit myself.


----------



## Xath (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the original version; without all of the random pictures.


----------

